# Uber Black Account For Sale $10,000



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

A guy on Craigslist is selling his Uber Black accounts for a whopping $10,000 each. I thought they weren't even supposed to allow Town Cars.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/4805106329.html


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

5 Accounts $10,000.00 each
2007 town car too old for black


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Ha Ha That is a GOLD Mine! Wait till they jack the rates some more then these acct. will go up even more! Because we all know the lower the fares go the more we make and the more rides we get... LOL This is a pile of crap, but that is what I was told.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Seems like a scam. Old car, on selling something who's value is supposed to be a bankable return - not with Uber


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Seems like a scam. Old car, on selling something who's value is in a bankable return - not with Uber


Nah really? And the Uber Drivers have to be Uber approved not like someone can't go buy a black car and do the same thing...


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, if the guy can't figure out the difference between a comma and a period, I would stay away....


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

UberComic said:


> A guy on Craigslist is selling his Uber Black accounts for a whopping $10,000 each. I thought they weren't even supposed to allow Town Cars.
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/4805106329.html
> 
> View attachment 2949


*unbelievable !!!* Now they are starting to do the same BS as the taxi industry with their ****ing medaillions !
If you don't want to drive just cancel them so Uber can onboard the next 10 applicants from the waiting list.

I hope nobody even offers you a cent and you find nobody stupid enough to drive for you.
Everybody should have the option to buy a car and get a taximedaillion or Uber account.. 
It should be forbidden to make profit with a crappy piece of paper !


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh UberComic, I first thought that "YOU" are trying to sell those, then I gladly saw that you just posted the CL link..
Glad I don't need to change my high impression about you lol !


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> *unbelievable !!!* Now they are starting to do the same BS as the taxi industry with their ****ing medaillions !
> If you don't want to drive just cancel them so Uber can onboard the next 10 applicants from the waiting list.
> 
> I hope nobody even offers you a cent and you find nobody stupid enough to drive for you.
> ...


You may have just insulted a forum legend.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

You at have just missed what I exactly said in my second message..
What do you think?

And nope insulted nobody that's for sure


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I wish they wouldn't allow town cars. Couple of livery companies around here run Uber Black fleets of town cars and those things are hideous. The independent black car operators all run much nicer vehicles, a few are only 300s, which shouldn't qualify, but I'd rather be picked up in a brand new 300 than one of those ugly ass town cars.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

The value in that account is not the town car, but having a tow car in there enables the account holder to add a newer black car or suv without of beeing put on a waiting list and the town car go's on the account as a plus and can be rented out for up-to $350 a week. 

Thats actually not a bad deal for someone planing on investing in to the livery business.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Well, if the guy can't figure out the difference between a comma and a period, I would stay away....


Goodness, that would include at least 50 percent of the population, I think!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Well, if the guy can't figure out the difference between a comma and a period, I would stay away....


It's how they do it in Europe.

In any event, I think handing 10 grand to a homeless person on the street would be a better investment.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Is the front seat tan??? Haha


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Oh UberComic, I first thought that "YOU" are trying to sell those, then I gladly saw that you just posted the CL link..
> Glad I don't need to change my high impression about you lol !


I was merely pointing out the idiocy. I'm not in the business of ripping people off.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Art said:


> The value in that account is not the town car, but having a tow car in there enables the account holder to add a newer black car or suv without of beeing put on a waiting list and the town car go's on the account as a plus and can be rented out for up-to $350 a week.
> 
> Thats actually not a bad deal for someone planing on investing in to the livery business.


*It would be a much better deal if* Uber said "no you can't sell the account and you're only allowed to have ONE account and drive yourself"
That would keep the ****ed up investors out of the business and give those who drive themself a serious opportunity.
If you don't want your account any longer just return it so we can continue onboarding those who are motivated to work.

It's ok that they have stopped onboarding to share the cake, but I think it's not ok that they are now trying to use "our hard labor" 
just because some other people have the money and we don't.

That I did not have to pay a lot of money to get an "X" account with Uber is the reason why I left the taxi business.

@UberComic : Yes, thank you for sharing this with us.. I have no idea why "Sydney" mentioned insulting you ? I have no reason to do that.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I wish they wouldn't allow town cars.


Only a few more years, and we will never see them used for livery anymore.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Art said:


> The value in that account is not the town car, but having a tow car in there enables the account holder to add a newer black car or suv without of beeing put on a waiting list and the town car go's on the account as a plus and can be rented out for up-to $350 a week.
> 
> Thats actually not a bad deal for someone planing on investing in to the livery business.


That'll work until he uploads his actual driver's license and it doesn't match anything. Or he does none of that and a rider complains about his driver not matching what's in his picture. Things like that.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

" the best way to make money, is to buy when blood is running in the streets"
J.D Rockefeller


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Art said:


> The value in that account is not the town car, but having a tow car in there enables the account holder to add a newer black car or suv without of beeing put on a waiting list and the town car go's on the account as a plus and can be rented out for up-to $350 a week.
> 
> Thats actually not a bad deal for someone planing on investing in to the livery business.


Is it easy to transfer a black account to a new person?
Can you replace black sedan with an SUV?

I was thinking of switching to an SUV but I need to wait till I figure out how their LUX and SELECT impact the uberBlack business

It's crazy how uber changes rules in the middle of the game.

Where can I nominate uber for a partner of the year award?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Is it easy to transfer a black account to a new person?
> Can you replace black sedan with an SUV?
> 
> I was thinking of switching to an SUV but I need to wait till I figure out how their LUX and SELECT impact the uberBlack business
> ...


What I've heard it is really hard ,almost impossible unless you have a really good connection.First account holder ADD you as new driver then charges extra 10% on top of uber's commission then it's up in the air .I personally know two drivers that they did it but it was year ago and I know this other driver still can't figure out how to separate from original account holder.


----------

